# ZOOM - Q3HD Recorder



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

This might be a cool little gadget here. Check out a demo with John Petrucci. Has anyone had any experience with these?

[video=youtube;7yUHT1NC5qo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7yUHT1NC5qo&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

They just started hitting the Canadian stores in late December. Thinking about getting one since we usually make videos of rehearsals for nitpicking purposes.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

$299 at AMS. Ships to Canada. Should be able to have sent by USPS.

Fleet Pro Sound etc in Ottawa has the old Q3 on sale.


----------



## Mark N (Feb 8, 2006)

I have the standard version and it does a great job of getting fantastic audio, the video is ok....as long as you have good lighting. Fantastic gadgets for sure, would love to try the HD version


----------

